# Lets try to get some big old bike ride to raise money and awareness Save Rhino



## oquinn (May 5, 2015)

I want to help save Rhino....Help me


----------



## baronvoncatania (May 6, 2015)

Can you provide some details?


----------



## oquinn (May 7, 2015)

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/wi...-found-craigslist-elephant-poaching-continues


----------



## partsguy (May 7, 2015)

This belongs in the Swap Meets and Gatherings forum, where the other group ride dates are posted.


----------

